# State of the Game - Last Update 07JUL08 @ 1652 EST



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2008)

Moved updates to main system status thread.


----------



## Artie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

Is this a new discussion thread?  If so, I might suggest to please make all status updates to the *first post* of the thread, and not as replies, as any additional posts will just get lost in the thread.   It is nice to see an update even if it's simply to state that there is no new news at this point.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



Artie said:


> Is this a new discussion thread?


I dunno if he intended it to be, but IMHO, it shouldn't be.  We already have one of those (and we don't need another 1500-post thread going in circles).  I feel this should have been in Site Status, where it wouldn't get drowned.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

Awesome! : )


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

Sweetness!!


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



Rhainor said:


> I dunno if he intended it to be, but IMHO, it shouldn't be.  We already have one of those (and we don't need another 1500-post thread going in circles).  I feel this should have been in Site Status, where it wouldn't get drowned.



Full agreement.  Make it so!  Or even do it an announcement at the top of the forum, like where you guys have the announcement about FA united registration ending soon.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

Thank you for letting us know Dragoneer.
I wish I could send you some meat via the internet but I can't.


----------



## FireFoxinc (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

Would be handy if the stats of the new server is posted. Would show where the money is going and keep some confidence that it is being used properly.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



FireFoxinc said:


> Would be handy if the stats of the new server is posted. Would show where the money is going and keep some confidence that it is being used properly.



I thought you read Dragoneer's post? Also it's 'servers'. =)


----------



## FireFoxinc (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



Strawkitty said:


> I thought you read Dragoneer's post? Also it's 'servers'. =)



I was posting in agreement to the statement. My bad if it sounded off :|


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



FireFoxinc said:


> I was posting in agreement to the statement. My bad if it sounded off :|



Ah well I'm sorry too for jumping like that so don't worry. It's just that there's no 'if' about it. Just have to wait around a bit ^^


----------



## Kitch (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

SERVERS! SERVERS! SERVERS!

Sorry, was excited.  But it's hard not to be with the year the Rays are having...







Being a Rays fan, a furry, and a tech geek can be an embarassing combination sometimes.


----------



## karoug (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



TheRedRaptor said:


> Thank you for letting us know Dragoneer.
> I wish I could send you some meat via the internet but I can't.



Sure You Can!


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

Wow! It's Monday, and the servers are being ordered! Yay!

So, like....that means that FA will be back online in, like....thirty minutes, right?


----------



## blade (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

That would be nice, though I'm betting the coders are trying to pick out the right sort of servers to go along with a bunch of other things.

Tis better for them to take their time with things than to be rushed...however Yay! happy dance that the new servers are getting shopped for.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



maxgoof said:


> Wow! It's Monday, and the servers are being ordered! Yay!
> 
> So, like....that means that FA will be back online in, like....thirty minutes, right?



More like 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



Kitch said:


> SERVERS! SERVERS! SERVERS!
> 
> Sorry, was excited.  But it's hard not to be with the year the Rays are having...
> 
> ...


Burn in hell, Tampa Bay!  Why is it that my Sawks, even in their top form, always fail to beat one of the worst teams in baseball(except for this year, but can you keep it up)?


----------



## Pi (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

in before another 200 pages of unwarranted speculation, stilted roleplay, and other dumb garbage.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

'tis good to know the servers are being shopped for. I hope that all folks involved take their time and decide very carefully.  While it looks like there's a lot of money, I'm sure all that will go very very quickly when it comes to the actual purchasing.  

The anticipation is rising.   I'm glad that Dragoneer is keeping everyone so well-informed about the overall status of progress.  

I know nothing about computers or servers or the like, all I know is that money goes fast when it comes to new things for them.  So good luck to Dragoneer, and happy hunting for what is needed to make FA an ever better site than it already is.  ^__^

Gah, I sound like a brown-noser.  Not trying to be.  FA is just the first place I've felt comfortable being myself at, so I want to see it stick around, with less downtime and more features.


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



mrchris said:


> More like 1 to 2 weeks.



I was joking about the thirty minutes...


----------



## DarkShift (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



> Being a *Rays fan, a furry, and a tech geek* can be an embarassing combination sometimes.



I believe you meant "can be an awesome combination all the time." We need to hang out, and maybe go to a rays game.


----------



## BillyRabbit (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

I know this might sound like...mean, or make me seem a jerk, and I also fully understand the irony of this post, but, is there a way that only admins or mods can post to this thread so that I don't have to swim through pages and pages of "Hey!  Wh00t!  Here's my complex theorum of what we should do:" or other such discourse just to see what the status is on the site?


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

I made a similar observation.

I think what they have in mind is closing a thread and posting a new one as new things develop.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*

Cant' wait. here's hoping to a better FA


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



Pi said:


> in before another 200 pages of unwarranted speculation, stilted roleplay, and other dumb garbage.


Wow, you're gonna write 200 forum pages on your own. Respect! ^^

@topic: At least the two weeks give us the time to finish some of our artwork so we got something to feed the new servers once they got installed. Hopefully the servers don't crash if we accidently start a DoS attack on it if we all try to upload our newest pics simultaneously. xD


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: State of the Game: July 7*



Artie said:


> Is this a new discussion thread?  If so, I might suggest to please make all status updates to the *first post* of the thread, and not as replies, as any additional posts will just get lost in the thread.   It is nice to see an update even if it's simply to state that there is no new news at this point.


That was my plan all along.


----------

